# ipod camera shutter will not open



## lovecookies (Jul 1, 2013)

hi! i have a had problem on my ipod touch 4 that when i go onto my camera and the shutter will not open, then for example if i go onto instagram and attempt to use the camera it says error camera can not be found try again later. its really frustrating me and i really would love some help. iOs6 is the operating system i am on.


----------

